# L92 heads and cam



## Bluegoat05 (Mar 22, 2010)

hey i was looking at this setup from SLP SLP ONLINE - COOKIES ARE DISABLED. i just wanna know if the cam and or heads are gonna kill my low rpm power. Also will it be smog legal.. if anyone has this setup i would love to hear your imput. thanks guys


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

If you want to more for less go with SLP. They do make decent stuff, but they charge way too much. You could get a custom heads/cam pack from a speed shop that will give you more bang for the buck any day off the week.


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

I got a L92/LS3 heads cam package from Texas Speed. No loss in low end grunt with a mild torque converter upgrade (TCI Breakaway 2500 stall). Runs like a raped ape with fire crackers taped to it's ass at mid and top end. Dynoed at 455 rwhp (with the help of fast 102 mm intake, 46 lbs. injectors, K&N cai, Grannatelli maf, Kooks SS headers, and Borla catback). 

Headers are a must with the setup you are considering. My cam is way bigger then a hot cam, but way smaller then a balls out weekend only race cam (228/232, .595 lift, 114+2 LSA), so I'm still leaving a good bit of HP on the table. But I'll tell you what, every since I got the new engine package, I get that brand new car feeling every time I get behind the wheel. 

I bought my car new in '06 and was starting to get bored with it, had been used to the power for too long. A heads/cam swap from a reputable aftermarket speed shop will put a huge smile on your face. Only thing I could compare it too would maybe be a supercharger or turbocharger, but you don't get that sound and the car won't want to flip over on its roof at an intersection...


----------



## Bluegoat05 (Mar 22, 2010)

ha ha well all great info.. but what i want to know is around about what did you pay for just your heads and cam setup. also i would rather just install all the stuff myself and have them tune it cuz im cheap and my labor is free, the shop would prob want to install them too. but about your heads too because the slp ones have a smaller compression chamber,ie higher compression, did you have yours machined this way and you said you have factory ls3 rocker arms the slp have offset what makes the difference. thanks guys for all your info again sorry i have some many questions i just what to get the best possible product available for a the most reasonable amount of change thanks.:cheers


----------



## Bluegoat05 (Mar 22, 2010)

hey sorry i have one more question... how big of difference does the fuel injectors have and is bigger better?


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

I paid $2050 shipped for my Texas Speed CNC ported LS3 heads with the optional hollow stem valves ($150) and titanium retainers that flow 349 CFM AND the cam of your choice. They offer about a dozen different cams or they can have Comp Cams custom grind you one, which I did. They are pretty much the baddest ass head on the market. I just read in my Hot Rod magazine that somebody (Mast, AFR, or Trickflow, can't remember) has a head out now flowing 352, basically same numbers but way more expensive. You won't find a better head for the price, and Texas Speed is kicking ass and taking names in all the major drag racing events across the country right now. They currently hold the record for fastest heads/cam swap with stock bottom end, 9.82 @132 mph in their 4th gen camaro. They know their stuff.

My chambers are 69cc. The kit also includes heavy duty springs rated to .650 lift, with even heavier duty ones available for an extra cost which I didn't get. Finally, the kit includes heavy duty heat-treated push rods. If you do the work yourself, good luck getting it to a shop for a tune because it won't want to run at all. 

All LS3 rocker arms are offset on the intake, standard on the exhaust. It does not matter what brand they are. From my experience, the OEM LS3s are by far the cheapest, but also have the weekest exposed needles in the trunnions. An easy fix is to buy the Comp Cams needle trunnion upgrade kit for 200 bucks and press the factory guts out of the OEM rocker arms and press in the heavy duty guts from Comp Cams. The OEM rockers are fine on a stock to mild cam, but anything over "hot cam, or thumpr cam" will need better guts. You don't want needles floating around in your engine. The total price for the OEM rocker arms with the Comp upgrade was $550 bucks. Crane wants like 800 bucks for their rockers and Comp wants 1600. Mast just came out with some but I don't know the pricing on theirs.

Yes, to reap the full advantages of the L92/LS3 setup you will need bigger injectors. There is a formula they use for HP vs. injector size. I called the Comp Cams Camquest hotline and gave them the list of parts I was installing along with their specs, they calculated the HP, and said that I would be fine with 46 lbs. injectors, which I bought from FAST (Comp brand). They make a bigger injector yet (50 something) but said I wouldn't need that until I got into the 600s in hp. They said my 46s would feed a 500-600 hp engine all day long. Yes, bigger is better.


----------



## Bluegoat05 (Mar 22, 2010)

ok cool.. here is the thing SLP also has this head set up SLP ONLINE - COOKIES ARE DISABLED which is the same basically but is has a bigger cc at 70.2 rather than 64 cc is this gonna be a huge difference.. also you said yours is 69 which is very close to the 70.2. and this kit is dramatically cheaper than the other but also doesnt include the cam.. however if i go with slp it has an included complete intake. so idk


----------



## fat bastard GTO (Nov 7, 2009)

Can you use the LS3 heads on an 04A4?


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

fat bastard GTO said:


> Can you use the LS3 heads on an 04A4?


No, LS3/L92 heads are to be used for engines with a 4.00" bore. Mast Motorsports do have small bore L92 heads for LS1/6 engines but they are expensive.


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

Hey, Dusty,
What was the total parts cost for your upgrade?

Larry


----------



## Bluegoat05 (Mar 22, 2010)

dustyminpin you gotta post a vid so we can hear that goat with and without cut outs:cheers


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

Sorry guys, had my head up my arse and somehow missed out on these last couple of posts. I paid 2050 for the heads/cam/pushrods kit, 550 for the rocker arms and needle trunnion upgrades, 950 for the FAST LSXR 102mm LS3 intake, 300 for the FAST fuel rails and rail crossover, 400 for the FAST 46 pound injectors, 500 for the torque converter, 250 for the tranny cooler (price reflects paying for a separate install), Summit Racing heavy duty SFI rated harmonic balancer 200, and 2000 for XXX Motorsports labor on the cam instal, torque converter instal, and heads-injectors-intake manifold swap, along with all new belts and Royal Purple transmission fluid, which was like 13 or 14 bucks a quart. So with parts, labor, and dyno tune, I was at $7200. 

Keep in mind, I already had a K&N cold air intake ($300-350), Grannatelli mass airflow sensor ($300) Kooks signature series stepped headers with Kooks catted midpipes ($1600), and Borla cat-back exhaust ($1100).

I went all out on some things and went cheap on some things. I could've saved about 550 bucks by buying the OEM LS3 intake over the FAST. I could've saved 300 by sticking with the OEM fuel rails, would've been at the limit of their capacity but they would've worked, but the FAST just looks way more badass and worth the 300 bucks with the crossover IMO. You don't need an upgraded mass airflow sensor, in fact some take them off and run speed density, but I already had it on there and wasn't about to take it off. I went cheap on the torque converter. TCI is about the cheapest you can get, but still good converters. I could've bought a Vigilante or Yank but would've cost me about 800 bucks.

You definitely need headers of some kind for your heads/ cam/ intake manifold to do what they are capable of, and headers range in price from 500 to 1600, depending on what you want to spend. I don't know what the other brands of fuel injectors run, I only looked at FAST since I was pretty much going with COMP everything else. Hope this helps. And Blue, today is my 3 year anniversary with my wife but I SWEAR I will try and take 2 quick videos before we go out to eat and post so you can hear the cam, with and without the cutouts. Peace, Love, and Goats.


----------



## Bluegoat05 (Mar 22, 2010)

ok cool, no rush i just figured i would remind you ha ha by the way happy aniversary:cheers


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

Here ya go Blue! Turn the speakers up, my mic on this little Sony webbie isn't the best although it takes good HD mp4s. I couldn't very well open the throttle in the driveway. Nobody on my dead end T-road intersection part of the street is remotely my age (33) most are retired senior citizens and don't appreciate this stuff, lol. I am in the process of uploading the video of my car up on the dyno at the Hot Rod Power Tour in Mobile. It's the same setup the car has now and the e-cutouts are open. The dyno operator put his earmuff hearing protectors on before he opened it up (he didn't do that for the cars that when on the dyno before me, lol). Give me about 20 - 30 minutes, and I'll post the link to the dyno run.


----------



## Bluegoat05 (Mar 22, 2010)

oh ya!! you can definatly hear that cam with the cut outs open! sounds great man:cheers cant wait to do my cam!! so i have one more question do you notice any kind of power difference with the cut outs open? you wouldnt have happened to have dyno runs with and with out them open? the reason i ask is because when i straight piped my car someone was tellin me you can make more power with a aftermarket muffler.. it didnt make sence to me ha ha but ya awesome car man exactly like mine but yours is faster of course but mine is six speed and mine has silver racing stripes:cheers


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

Here is the vid on the dyno at the Power Tour in Mobile, AL.


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

*More Youtube*

Figured I'd post the video of them loading it on the dyno.


----------



## Bluegoat05 (Mar 22, 2010)

Bump just curious if straight pipes,cut outs, help or hinder up


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

dustyminpin said:


> Sorry guys, had my head up my arse and somehow missed out on these last couple of posts. I paid 2050 for the heads/cam/pushrods kit, 550 for the rocker arms and needle trunnion upgrades, 950 for the FAST LSXR 102mm LS3 intake, 300 for the FAST fuel rails and rail crossover, 400 for the FAST 46 pound injectors, 500 for the torque converter, 250 for the tranny cooler (price reflects paying for a separate install), Summit Racing heavy duty SFI rated harmonic balancer 200, and 2000 for XXX Motorsports labor on the cam instal, torque converter instal, and heads-injectors-intake manifold swap, along with all new belts and Royal Purple transmission fluid, which was like 13 or 14 bucks a quart. So with parts, labor, and dyno tune, I was at $7200.
> 
> Keep in mind, I already had a K&N cold air intake ($300-350), Grannatelli mass airflow sensor ($300) Kooks signature series stepped headers with Kooks catted midpipes ($1600), and Borla cat-back exhaust ($1100).
> 
> ...


^^The best things you can do for a LS2 besides FI


Bluegoat05 said:


> Bump just curious if straight pipes,cut outs, help or hinder up


Won't do much but make more noise.


----------

